# Frustrated with L212/Dish



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Since the L212 software update, the 921 has bee repeatedly missing timers. It displays Error Message 692. Also, when attempting to tune to an OTA, if the receiver cannot lock on, the channel info identifies the wrong channel. For example, tonight I attempted to tune into the CBS Evening News in Cleveland on 19-01. Because of the weather, the signal was too weak, so I switched to 3-01, which is NBC. So, the NBC News is on, but the 921 banner and info states that it is 19-01 and the CBS Evening News. 

I called Dish Advanced Technical Department for help. What a mistake. They told me I'm the only one that has reported these problems, so I must have done something to the 921 to make it behave that way! When I explained that, on this site, many others have reported similar issues, and that I understood MarkL was an official liaison with Dish, this CSR told me that boards such as this one "mean nothing to her" because people who post on them "misreport things" because they don't know what they are doing.

If I didn't have so much money invested in the 921, I would seriously consider leaving Dish now.

Will the 921 ever work right?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

When it is unplugged it works exactly as it is supposed to; Nice and quite.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jal said:


> Since the L212 software update, the 921 has bee repeatedly missing timers. It displays Error Message 692. Also, when attempting to tune to an OTA, if the receiver cannot lock on, the channel info identifies the wrong channel. For example, tonight I attempted to tune into the CBS Evening News in Cleveland on 19-01. Because of the weather, the signal was too weak, so I switched to 3-01, which is NBC. So, the NBC News is on, but the 921 banner and info states that it is 19-01 and the CBS Evening News.
> 
> I called Dish Advanced Technical Department for help. What a mistake. They told me I'm the only one that has reported these problems, so I must have done something to the 921 to make it behave that way! When I explained that, on this site, many others have reported similar issues, and that I understood MarkL was an official liaison with Dish, this CSR told me that boards such as this one "mean nothing to her" because people who post on them "misreport things" because they don't know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


Have you tried deleting all the OTA's, power cord re-booting and then re-adding the OTA's by SCAN or ADD? It is also a very good practice to delete the timers and re-add them so they can map properly to the correct channels. Some CRS's are much better than others. Some even know what they are talking about. The one you talked too, must rely on rumors, smoke, and mirrors


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jal said:


> Also, when attempting to tune to an OTA, if the receiver cannot lock on, the channel info identifies the wrong channel. For example, tonight I attempted to tune into the CBS Evening News in Cleveland on 19-01. Because of the weather, the signal was too weak, so I switched to 3-01, which is NBC. So, the NBC News is on, but the 921 banner and info states that it is 19-01 and the CBS Evening News.


I had this happen to me on L211. I was able to fix it with a soft power reset. Didn't have to delete and readd the channels.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, to my surprise, a knowledgeable advanced tech called me this morning, and had me restore to factory default, then rescan the channels. Everything seems OK now, but I haven't had time to test the timers yet.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

jal said:


> Well, to my surprise, a knowledgeable advanced tech called me this morning, and had me restore to factory default, then rescan the channels. Everything seems OK now, but I haven't had time to test the timers yet.


Yeah that worked for me as well and it also gave me back the ability to change channels from 3 past 101 and back again without using the guide.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have the exact same problem. See my bug report (especially if you need proof that someone else has reported the same problem) http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=38894

BTW: I'm in Seven Hills (1.3 miles from WOIO & WKYC). Do you get pulsation (especially with the color red) when watching 19-01's picture live? I found a fix (although this should not need to be done - but it works) watch 19-01 on a 2 second delay (hit pause, wait for the buffer to start, then hit play).

I think WOIO's engineering staff is still trying to get the bugs out of their digital signal. I don't believe this is a 921 issue, as all the rest of the Cleveland locals look fine.

Do you get a lock on WVIZ? I have yet to, and I'm only ~3 miles from where they are transmitting digitally (the studio on Brookpark Rd.- see their web page for more info.)


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Michael. No, I can't get any signal for WVIZ, out near Chagrin Falls. I can get everthing else fine, with one problem. For some reason, if my antenna is adjusted for 43-01, 19-01 and 8-01 are weak. I'm thinking of just bagging 43-01, so I have strong signals on 8 and 19.

Also, with all the problems with the 921, I've even considered returning to the dark side (Adelphia).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's strange that when you are aimed at 43 8 & 19 get weak. I live next to the antenna farm, 43 is in the center of the pack! 8 is just south of 43, while 19 is the farthest north. If you aim at 43 you shuld get 5 well too, they are almost next door to each other on State Rd.

From Chagrin Falls I would guess everything is more or less due west. Have you visited antennaweb.org to get the compass directions of all the stations? You put your zip-code including the +4 and it will print a map of your neighborhood! It's failry accurate.

BTW 19 & 3 are very close together and broadcast their digital signals in the VHF band (WKYC-DT is ch 2, WOIO-DT is ch 10). You could probably get better results with seperate VHF only and UHF only antennas. You can combine them with a V/U combiner (rather that a generic splitter).

How is your picture on 19-01? The problem I'm having may be related to the SD output only - someone in Detroit had the same problem on WDIV but only in SD. The 2-second pause worked for him. I currently only have an SD monitor so I can't tell if the problem is on my HD output yet.


----------

